# Letztes zeichen eines strings löschen



## Z33di (7. Feb 2008)

Hi ich hab ne bildschirmtastatur und möchte die del-taste machen also er soll aus nem text feld das letzte zeichen wegnehmen


----------



## tuxedo (7. Feb 2008)

Und wo ist jetzt das Problem?

- Alex


----------



## Verjigorm (7. Feb 2008)

na du machst sowas:


String s = JTextField.getText();
JTextField.setText(s.substring(0, s.length()-1));


----------



## Gast (7. Feb 2008)

thx


----------

